# Little Girls Fairy tale soon became reality



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

I will add on every few days

June 4th 2002 I was 5 years old and dreaming of going to the Olympics. Everyone tells you that you can as a little kid, but as the years go by they soon start to tell you its never going to happen. But on June 4th I was given something that only made my dream bigger. I got my first Pony. He wasn’t just any pony he was a American Sport pony and was ready to teach me to jump. His name was Bob and the first thing I told my dad was the name Bob didn’t sound right, He looked down and me “You name him whatever you want princess!”. I loved my dad but I really loved him now that he finally got me this pony. Bob’s new name soon became Prince and lessons were going to start, and I was going to develop over the next two years with him teaching me everything I needed to know as a beginner. Along the way I would learn what it was like to be thrown, kicked, and how bad it hurt to be thrown over a jump. 

For the two years we had Prince we had won lots of blue ribbons and even a few trophies, and my Dad was there for every moment of it all. My dad never missed a lesson or a show, he was always my number one fan and I knew I made him proud no matter how bad I did. 
Prince and I the last year I had him won state in our age group. I couldn’t be happier the moment they called my name. I rode out into the arena to claim my trophy and show off my pony. But while I was out there I realized the jumps would only get bigger and Prince wouldn’t be able to do that. So when I go out and saw my dad I asked “Does this mean I’m going to need a new and bigger horse?” he didn’t answer right away but then he said “Kiddo Prince wont be able to keep up with you as you learn more and the jumps get higher. We will have to sell him and get you a bigger pony or even a horse.” I looking at him with a smile “Its ok Prince taught me everything he could and another little girl will have just as much fun with him! I will miss him but I will always remember him!” and with that I got off and led Prince back to the trailer. 

Later that day on our way home my dad told me how proud he was of me for winning but most of all realizing Prince wasn’t going to be with us forever.
A few months went by and we finally found the perfect little girl to go to and I was happy to see him leave! I was going to miss him but he would be loved by that little girl I knew that. And then My Trainer my dad and I all began the search for my next step horse. Right away I said I didn’t care if he was huge he just had to be able to do his job. My trainer also mentioned that he would need to be a all around horse, who did dressage, cross country, and show jumping (my all time favorite). I was confused and I looked at her and said “don’t you get three different horses for that?” and she explained to me that yes some people do but at my age one horse would do. Right away I gave in knowing I wasn’t going to get three horses, even though daddy would have done anything to make me happy.
After trying a few horses and none of them being right for me, we finally came upon the big grey dappled mare. When I first saw her I loved he beauty she was gorgeous and very tall may I say. They told me she was 16h and I was scared to ride such a big horse. They saddled her up and I was going to take her for a ride and over a few jumps. 
When I was on her I didn’t want to look down, all I was thinking at first was I’m going to die if I fall. But I washed it away and started her at a trot and was very happy with how well she went into in and how well she extended her body. She never missed a lead change. With a few deep breaths I asked her to go into a canter, at first it was choppy and stiffed legged. But my trainer yelled at me to loosen up in the reins and squeeze my legs so she would collect herself. And that’s exactly what she did; I was ready to try a jump. But I was scared of falling.
I finally came around and was ready to take a jump. I rounded the corner and was headed for the jump. I didn’t do a single thing she did it all by her self. She jumped it without a problem. Once I brought her out of the jump I yelled to everyone that she was the one for me. 
We got her loaded up and were headed home. It was the start of a new adventure with my big friend. By the way her name was Ez. It fit her just right she was easy going about everything. Ez and I were just at the start of this 4 year long journey and we would come across a lot of things on the way there.[/COLOR]


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

A few months went by and Ez and I had come along way. When we first got her home she was a nervous wreck!! I had to be patient with her so we could start. And As she got used to everything the better our relationship became. We had moved to a new barn and I had a new trainer. And to be honest she was not the nicest person at first. She never let me get away with my mistakes and always was correcting me. I felt like I was never going to get it right. And one day I was at my breaking point!

 It was Thursday night and as always it was going fine. It was my only private of the week and I always took advantage of it. After warming up, Ez and I were about to do the jumping course that we would be doing this weekend at the show. And I thought I was doing fine and then we took a extra stride before one jump and my trainer Lisa blew up!! She started yelling at me and told me to get off. I got off like she told me but I stormed out of the arena and didn’t look back I was sick of never being good enough for her. Walking down the hall to our stall I could hear her yelling at me and I didn’t care. 
 As I was about to shut the stall Lisa came up to me and started lecturing me. After 2 minutes of staring at her I blew up. And everything came out and I was screaming at her. At first she looked mad but then she relaxed and was smiling at me when I was done yelling at her. And what she said after that I will never forget! She looked me in the eyes and told me this “ Hun now listen to me and don’t say a single word until I am done. I only yell at you because you have this talent that none of my other students have ever had! You talk to your horse like they understand every single word your saying. You don’t just talk you tell them what to do with your body! Ez works with you and she only wants to please you! You make mistakes and I get so mad at you because I know you will go far with this horse and many horses after. I don’t yell at any of my other students the way I do to you! But don’t get mad and give up because you are so much better then that. Your dad will spend whatever he needs to do to make you successful. So please saddle that your horse back up and take a break and go for a relaxing ride! No jumps unless you feel like it. Just go and think about everything!” She then gave me a hug and walked away! I didn’t know what to think at that moment but I did exactly what she said. And to be honest it made me feel soo much better!!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Let me know what u guys think


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Friday came along and I thought it would be a good idea to go and talk to Lisa and apologize for my little fit I had thrown. So I ran down stairs and asked dad if we could go to the barn later and ride after I talked to Lisa. Of course he said yes, I mean he never says no to me! So we were on our way there. And on the way I told dad what had all happened and he said he understood both sides of the story! Once we got there he said he would be back in a hour or so to get me! I waved goodbye and then walked up to the house. I stood outside for a little while before I went inside. Once I got in there and I told her I was sorry she said there was no reason to be sorry and told me to go ride while I could. 

 Walking out to the barn seemed like forever I was thinking about everything she had told me. Being 10 and taking this all in was a lot. But I knew she would never lie to me because she was very honest and I was her favorite student. And then I got to thinking about my Olympic dreams and right away I thought I will never be good enough to get there. And so I dropped that thought and grabbed my saddle to go ride!! I wasn’t going to do anything to difficult today because we did have a show the next day. So we just did easy jumps and had fun instead of working too hard. I left the barn that day pretty happy and excited for the next day! Lisa never told me that the next day I would be competing in a higher age division because I was doing too good to be in the right group. 
 So the next morning I was pretty confident to go thinking I was going to win because most people my age don’t have a horse that is as good as mine. Ez was a 16h had warm blood; most kids my age were still on ponies or smaller horses. But people in the level above me were riding horses bigger then Ez. But what I had that they didn’t was the best trainer and my biggest fan right next to me the whole time. I can’t forget Ez because she was all I could ask for at my age, she was not a hyper horse and went into the show ring so calm and relaxed that it didn’t even seem like we were getting ready to jump. No noise ever bothered her and nothing scared her she just went with it all. I was pretty lucky but I had to concentrate on riding instead of looking the best. 
We had been at the show grounds for about a hour or so and I had already warmed up and was just getting my show clothes on. And that was when Lisa told me I was competeing with older kids. My heart started racing instantly.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

But I'm not so sure why i was so worried because i went out there and and did great! And time past after that competion and stuff happened but soon enough me and EZ came to the end of our journey. 2010 Ez and me parted paths. Once again I had to say goodbye to a horse that has taught me so much and helped me along my way to my dreams. Me being 13 other things started becomig important in life to such as friends and boys soon enough. But i still had that dream of the Olympics. So i took a few months off and looked for a new horse with my trainer and my dad. During the time of me not having a horse i rode my trainers so i would stay in shape. Lisa started to worry about me growing out of horses and totally ditching all of this one day. I told her that would never happen because i had to reach my dream. Four months went by before i found a horse that was perfect for me. The day i saw Chevy i fell in love. His name makes it sound like he should be a western type horse but he was the total oppsite. He was a big bay bred and born to jump. He was going to be the horse i started 3 day eveting on. However he would only do Show jumping and cross country. So that only met i had to find another horse for dressage. Anyways Chevy was a 4 year old which met i would have this big boy for years to come. And i would eventually thank this horse for everything but thats at the end of our journey. After we got Chevy home i spent a month or so working with him and looking for my dresage horse. The day finally came when i walked into the barn and there sat my new horse. His name was Chaser and looked like a king. He could move like no other horse i had ever met. I had rode him a few times because he was Lisa's horse. I was a really lucky girl and didnt take any of it for granted.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Its a great story line, but there are alot of I's. You may try to blend in some descriptions, paint a picture of the surroundings, more defined personalities of each character including the other horses in the barn/s. Make everything feel as if we are in the story.

I am looking forward to reading more.


----------

